

The Sun Has Set. Maybe it will rise again - boundlessdreamz
http://www.sun.com

======
boundlessdreamz
A little sad to see sun.com redirecting to oracle.

Edit: Consoling myself that this is a better fate than just dying off like SGI

~~~
wavesplash
My 1st job in the valley was working for SGI. Seeing our one-time rival become
a forgotten memory makes me a little sad all over again.

Some of the best OS Kernel engineers that ever walked, walked the hallways of
those two companies.

------
rg3
In addition to being a bit sad, I'm having a technical problem with the
website. It redirects me to oracle.mobi, which I guess is the mobile version
of the site. Not good for the company image, I guess.

Note: my user agent is "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2)
Gecko/20100115 Firefox/3.6 Slackware Linux".

~~~
rapind
Sounds like slackware hit the end of their switch statement ;)

------
Corrado
I've said it before and I'll say it again; anyone using MySQL in new projects
is living dangerously. PostgreSQL is the future. This makes me happy and a
little sad. :/

------
astine
I liked Sun's branding better.

~~~
amvp
I did too. They had one of the cleverest logos I've seen. With this redirect
dies one of the oldest sites on the web. Sun.com had the 11th oldest
registered domain name (tied with IBM.com) <https://www.iwhois.com/oldest/>

~~~
justin_vanw
I tried to do some rudementary research, but without more work it is hard to
know if the current owner is the original owner, or just a corp with the same
name. I caught ISC as one of these abandoned domains, there may be more.

Oldest Domains:

1\. Symbolics.com => Domain Squatter

2\. BBN.com => Owned by Raytheon

3\. Think.com => Owned by? Oracle

4\. MCC.com => Domain Squatter

5\. DEC.com => HP.com

6\. Northrop.com => Northropgrumman.com

7\. Xerox.com

8\. SRI.com

9\. HP.com

10\. Bellcore.com => Telcordia.com

11\. IBM.com

11\. Sun.com => oracle.com

13\. Intel.com

13\. TI.com

15\. ATT.com

16\. GMR.com => Broken?

16\. TEK.com

18\. FMC.com

18\. UB.com => ultimatebet.com

20\. Bell-ATL.com => verizon.com

20\. GE.com

20\. Grebyn.com => broken?

20\. ISC.com => Aquired by Kodak who abandoned domain

20\. NSC.com

20\. Stargate.com => latisys.com

------
tjr
Anyone know what's happening to the Sun research department?

~~~
wmf
Oracle said no one will be laid off and they will dramatically increase R&D
spending.

~~~
wheels
As a general rule, don't trust anything that's said during an acquisition.
Those communiqués are designed to assuage shareholder, employee and fan fears
and usually get, uhm, reinterpreted within the first year.

~~~
Jach
Sounds like campaign promises.

I'm going to miss Sun.

------
hedgehog
I guess there is no more "dot" in "dot-com".

------
res0nat0r
Maybe they can do something with sunsolve next. That site and the backend has
been terrible for at least a year due to the failed backend change they were
working on forever. No one on the Sun side knew where my cases were half the
time.

~~~
gaius
If you think Sunsolve was bad, wait 'til you try Metalink.

------
johnohara
What happened to all the online tutorials?

~~~
bmelton
When Oracle acquired BEA, they took them offline for awhile.

This sucked, as the BEA products seem to demand frequent trips to the online
references, and troubleshooting guides. Actually, it still sucks, because
although they have replaced most of the documentation that was available (the
most valuable bits were the dev2dev and forum areas) they often link back to
BEA, which redirects you to Oracle's front page, or to the front of their BEA
documentation section, but absolutely never to anywhere resembling where the
link was intending to go.

~~~
achille
The docs are still up: <http://docs.sun.com/>

The same site, just rebraded.

------
sukuriant
Java was the first real language that I learned, back in the days of
BufferedReader and no generics ... I'm still young in the programming world,
but to see my first and favorite programming language's developer being bought
out is ... most sad, to me.

I suspect it is because I'm in a period of mourning, but ... Java just doesn't
feel the same to code in right now... like it's been killed, even though it's
still around...

------
zandorg
Eric Schmidt (former Sun guy) could have _bought_ Sun with his Google money
(note: not quite).

